# Green Pythons seized in Nqld



## RoryBreaker (May 12, 2016)

http://www.cairnspost.com.au/snakes...h/news-story/fa01f63333606a6441cfeacaa480e36e

Geez, another bust. The authorities have been busy lately.


----------

